# qtcreator issue



## philo_neo (Feb 10, 2018)

hello, I went to install Qtcreator, but I encountered problems that I do not know, I work on FreeBSD 11.1 i386, I installed the port qt5 by the command `portmaster`.

here is my output:


```
===>   qtcreator-4.5.0_1 depends on shared library: libQt5Xml.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Xml.so)
===>   qtcreator-4.5.0_1 depends on shared library: libQt5XmlPatterns.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5XmlPatterns.so)
===>  Configuring for qtcreator-4.5.0_1
echo 'QMAKE_LIBDIR_FLAGS = -L/usr/ports/devel/qtcreator/work/qt-creator-opensource-src-4.5.0/lib' >> /usr/ports/devel/qtcreator/work/qt-creator-opensource-src-4.5.0/.qmake.cache
Info: creating stash file /usr/ports/devel/qtcreator/work/qt-creator-opensource-src-4.5.0/.qmake.stash
Reading /usr/ports/devel/qtcreator/work/qt-creator-opensource-src-4.5.0/src/src.pro
 Reading /usr/ports/devel/qtcreator/work/qt-creator-opensource-src-4.5.0/src/libs/libs.pro
  Reading /usr/ports/devel/qtcreator/work/qt-creator-opensource-src-4.5.0/src/libs/aggregation/aggregation.pro
Project ERROR: Could not find feature opengles2.
*** Error code 3

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/qtcreator
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/qtcreator
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/qtcreator
root@dct-soleil:/usr/ports/devel/qtcreator #
```


----------



## Snurg (Feb 10, 2018)

You should really do a reinstall of the OS. You have a 64-bit workstation with 12GB RAM iirc and still keep running i386.
And your last threads indicate that there are a quite number of problems, missing libs, etc etc. So your installation already seems have gotten quite inconsistent.

For my part, `pkg install qtcreator` just worked fine.


----------



## philo_neo (Feb 10, 2018)

No it is for another computer a Dell precision, only 4 Giga of RAM,
and a quad core processor, 8 threads.
The hpc of 12 giga of ram is under distribution AMD64 it is under FreeBSD version 12 and Codeblocks and Qtcreator are installed, but for the workstation Dell I do not need to install an AMD64 distribution.
Before updating my Dell computer: Qtcreator work fine.
The error comes from updating the ports.


----------

